# UK and Europe Preppers



## naomi84 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi All,

I work for Bullseye Television, who made 'Preppers UK: Surviving Armageddon' for the National Geographic Channel. You can see more about the programme here http://natgeotv.com/uk/preppers-uk-s...food-insurance, or you can see the full show by searching online.

We are now working on a follow up documentary and are looking for more UK Preppers and Survivalists who are happy to tell us about the issues they believe our country faces and how they have prepared for them. Like the first programme, we will be looking at all aspects of Prepping and Survivalism in the UK and the continent, from new starters to established preppers and survival experts. It will also look across the diverse reasons to as why people prep from economic breakdown and rising food prices to SHTF scenarios. 
It would be great to speak to some of you further about your experiences with prepping and find out more about you.

Our experience with the first documentary means that we are aware of the issues facing Preppers and we understand that keeping your personal information safe is key. Under no circumstances will we share your details with anyone else and contacting us in the first instance does not mean you are obliged to take part in the documentary. 
If you would like to know more or have any questions, please feel free to send us a message at:

[email protected] or call us on 0203 189 3204. We are looking to meet people from all over GB, and Europe in the next 3 weeks, so please get in touch soon.

I look forward to hopefully hearing from you.

Best Wishes,

Elliot


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

If this show is anything like NatGeo's Doomsday Preppers you'll have a hard time finding members of this forum that will agree to appear on camera.

Even as someone who works in film and tv myself I would not appear on those types of shows.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree with Grimm. But curiosity got the best of me, so here you go!


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I agree with Grimm. But curiosity got the best of me, so here you go!


Personally I found that more interesting then the American Version. 
I liked that the prepper in Eastern Europe hit on a couple of things. 
1) Over-killing of game or domestic animals. You can't just go to the store, so if you kill all the animals in the local area you'll starve the next year.
2) The Septic. 

While we have guys showing off $500,000 BOV'S they have people not really showing anything off. 
Personally I wouldn't advertise my preps but at least these the European's weren't eating worms...


----------



## naomi84 (Mar 26, 2012)

*UK, not US!*

Hi all, just to be clear we aren't doing what the American show did. I've heard some stories about that production and rest assured we are looking for proper preppers around Britain and Europe to simply tell us their story. We don't have to show or say where you live, where any BO locations are, and you are in control of what you show us and how you are presented on camera.

We are genuinely in it to explore the movement, and have known and popular preppers on board to ensure we do it right.

If you have any questions, or do want to take part, you can get me on [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

naomi84 said:


> Hi all, just to be clear we aren't doing what the American show did. I've heard some stories about that production and rest assured we are looking for proper preppers around Britain and Europe to simply tell us their story. We don't have to show or say where you live, where any BO locations are, and you are in control of what you show us and how you are presented on camera.
> 
> We are genuinely in it to explore the movement, and have known and popular preppers on board to ensure we do it right.
> 
> ...


I have to stop you right there and call the foul! 

I work in the film/TV industry and know that you are BSing us now. The executives and producers are the only ones who have 100% control over what is aired. You are just looking to con some poor sap into thinking they will not look like an idiot on your show. Your show may not be the same as the US show BUT you can not guarantee the 'guest' 100% say in what is aired and how they are made to look when the show airs.

Sorry. No sale.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

thing i found interesting was the completely different attitude regarding weapons. pellet guns and sling shots, essentially considered 'toys' (i know, they arent toys, but most kids i grew up with had them, and we were taught they were dangerous, but we also had bb gun wars...) here are considered dangerous weapons there, that shouldnt be in the wrong hands. the result is a seemingly much less cavalier attitude toward taking a human life, good, but also an underlying attitude, IMHO, that self defense is not an inherent right. seemed to me that self defense was a last consideration for a given tool, rather than a first or second consideration. 

the editing does seem more reasonable than the US version, still, i dont want fame of any kind...


----------

